# trying to setup freepbx, error 503



## ChevyOwner (Jul 27, 2013)

*[solved]trying to setup freepbx, error 503*

been trying to resolve the my 503 error, but i have not gotten anywhere yet and have been working on it for hours. I think it is a config error, but am not entirely sure what log to look in (or where to find it)

The server runs Debian 6 (openmediavault).

Solved...


----------

